# Hacer alarma autonoma con bateria secundaria y ¿diodo?



## robertorcm (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, veréis, tengo pensado montar en mi coche una alarma, pero ésta no es autónoma, por lo que si desconectan la bateria principal del coche, la alarma se apagaría ...
Para evitar ésto, tengo pensado poner una bateria auxiliar (7A) en paralelo con la bateria principal del coche (45A).
Tengo previsto montar un diodo en la conexión de la segunda batería (como muestra la imagen), ésto es lo que no se ¿De que valor debería de montar dicho diodo?

Creo que no expliqué bien el funcionamiento, el funcionamiento del diodo, es dejar pasar corriente para cargar la bateria (normalmente) y en caso de intento de robo, no permitir que el coche consuma de esa bateria. Si no entendéis algo me comentáis .. Me comentaron que necesito poner un regulador de voltaje para la bateria de 7A, para no estropear la bateria de 7 A ¿esto es cierto? ¿Nadie sabe nada del tema?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2009)

el tema no es que nadie sepa nada...sino mas bien que hay que pensarlo bien.

lo del diodo es extraño y puede ser util pero...

lo que yo haría sería:

1) no colocar ambas baterias en paralelo porque ambas trabajarian como 1 sola.
2) colocar la de 7[A] en el circuito de la alarma, y que se conecte o no cuando falte la alimentación de la batería de 45[A]


te dejo un esquema para que te sea mas visible.

saludos.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 5, 2009)

Gracias tengo varias dudas sobre ese esquema ...
¿Cual es el funcionamiento del esquema?
¿La batería de 7A no se descargaría al poco tiempo poco a poco aunque no se utilice?
¿El negativo de la bateria de 7A no iría conectado a la gnd del coche?
¿No seria conveniente poner un condensador para que no se pare la alarma mientras actúa el rele?
¿Cual es la función del diodo en este caso?
Siento tener tantas dudas 

Por cierto acabo de encontrar un esquema ... a ver que os parece

Un saludo


----------



## Christian B (Ago 5, 2009)

Está relativamente bien, pero....
Si el auto está parado mucho tiempo ( y la alarma consume bastante energía en reposo) no te liberás de que se descarga la batería principal.
Por otro lado al tener el diodo en serie con el alternador, la tensión de carga de la batería secundaria sería 0.7V menor y no estaría cargando bien.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 5, 2009)

Segun me comentaron El primer esquema esta perfecto, añadiendo delante del dido una resistencia de 10oh y 10w, para limitar la corriente que entrara en la bateria de 7A y asi no sobrecargarse y el diodo que aguante 3 A para evitar que las baterias esten en paralelo ...
¿Todo esto es cierto?

Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Christian B (Ago 6, 2009)

El diodo del circuito original evita que la batería chica alimente equipos del auto, pero nó que la batería  principal alimente la alarma. Apenas baje menos de un Volt la bat. chica, va a circular corriente de la principal al circuito de la alarma.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 6, 2009)

Entonces no debe de ocurrir nada ni quemar nada asi ¿no?¿No partiria la alarma de 7A?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Christian B (Ago 6, 2009)

No, nada trágico.
Lo único, que creo que la bat de gel no cargaría tan bien como con un cargador.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 6, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> No, nada trágico.
> Lo único, que creo que la bat de gel no cargaría tan bien como con un cargador.



Ninguna de las dos baterias es de gel .. son las dos de plomo.
No comprendo lo de que no cargaria tan bien como con un cargador....

Gracias


----------



## Christian B (Ago 6, 2009)

Perdón, hay bat, del gel de 7Ah.
Para cargar una batería correctamente, hay que sobrepasar la tensión de la misma para que cada vaso comience la reacción electroquímica.
Acá te adjunto un circuito que podría funcionar.
Punto en contra, que si se descarga la bat de 7 A, la bat principal no lo puede alimentar.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 6, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> Perdón, hay bat, del gel de 7Ah.
> Para cargar una batería correctamente, hay que sobrepasar la tensión de la misma para que cada vaso comience la reacción electroquímica.
> Acá te adjunto un circuito que podría funcionar.
> Punto en contra, que si se descarga la bat de 7 A, la bat principal no lo puede alimentar.



Pero el coche normalmente (cuando esta arrancado) genera unos 13,5V, aunque pase por la resistencia que va delante del diodo, tendra mas de 12V, por lo que no hay ningun porblema con lo de cargarla ...
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

Se fue todo muy por las ramas inutilmente.

mi circuito es solo demostrativo, se deben agregar ciertas coas obviamente, y 1 de esas es la carga de la batería...pero más alla de eso, el circuito que yo propuse no tiene falencias, en ningun aspecto.

obviamente los gnd o tierras de ambas baterias van unidos y van al chasis del auto.

el circuito propuesto era sólo para salvar ese problema de que cortaran la alimentacion general del coche.

no es necesario agregar capacitor pq aunque falte la tension (será solo un instante) la alrma permanecería conectada.

saludos.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 6, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Se fue todo muy por las ramas inutilmente.
> 
> mi circuito es solo demostrativo, se deben agregar ciertas coas obviamente, y 1 de esas es la carga de la batería...pero más alla de eso, el circuito que yo propuse no tiene falencias, en ningun aspecto.
> 
> ...



Gracias
Lo veo todo bien, pero sigo diciendo que aria falta un condensador, pues si la alarma esta sonando en ese momento, se interrumpe la alimentacion por milesimas de segundo y no vuelve a sonar ...
¿Como se le acoplaria el circuito de carga de la bateria de 7A?
¿El diodo que funcion tiene?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola robertorcm.

Usa el circuito que pusiste en el mensaje #12  (Untitled.jpg) 

y no te hagas más problema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias a todos, bueno, pues opto por poner el circuito así (lo veo mas seguro) ¿Cómo lo veis? Solo me faltaría conectar esa bateria para cargarla ¿Como podría ponerle el circuito para cargar a esa pequeña bateria?


----------



## Christian B (Ago 12, 2009)

Está perfecto.
Agregale ésto para que cargue en condiciones normales.


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 12, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> Está perfecto.
> Agregale ésto para que cargue en condiciones normales.



Gracias, pero no entiendo bien .... no seria conectado a la bateria original del coche?

Un saludo


----------



## Christian B (Ago 13, 2009)

No, si mirás bien el diodo con la resistencia opcional van conectadas en los contactos del relé normal cerrado. En normal funcionamiento, el relé está energizado y en la otra posición del dibujo. La bat principal alimenta el circuito de la alarma y mantiene cargada la bat secund. a través del diodo y la resistencia.
Si se corta la alimentación de la BAt principal, se despega el relé y el contacto se conecta con en +de la bat secundaria ( cortocircuitando el diodo y la resistencia).


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 13, 2009)

Ah vale, ya lo entiendo ... ¿que diodo seria ese y de que valor seria la resistencia?

Muchas gracias Christian .  Un saludo


----------



## Christian B (Ago 13, 2009)

Un diodo que aguante 3 o 6 Amp, porque si se descarga la bat chica porque quedó sonando un largo tiempo, cuando normalises la corriente de carga va a ser bastante grande. Primero probá sin resistencia, sólo con el diodo debe funcionar


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 13, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> Un diodo que aguante 3 o 6 Amp, porque si se descarga la bat chica porque quedó sonando un largo tiempo, cuando normalises la corriente de carga va a ser bastante grande. Primero probá sin resistencia, sólo con el diodo debe funcionar



A vale gracias, una cosa mas, el diodo tambien actua como limite de carga no? me explico cuando se cargue al maximo o un poco menos, al existir una caida de tension de 0,6-0,7v en el diodo, desconecta la bateria de carga (cuando la grande este cargada a tope)¿me equivoco?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Christian B (Ago 13, 2009)

Si. Cuando la tension de la chica se acerque la tensión de la grande - 0,7; va a disminuir la corriente .


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 13, 2009)

Mire los diodos que tengo y ahora mismo no tengo diodos de 6-7 o mas A, solo tengo dos Byn255 (creo que eran de 3A) ¿Los puedos colocar en paralelo para que me den 6A?

Gracias


----------



## Christian B (Ago 13, 2009)

SI. Hacé la prueba


----------



## robertorcm (Ago 13, 2009)

Christian B dijo:
			
		

> SI. Hacé la prueba



Entonces si funcionaria no? Pues colocaria 3 en paralelo para que aguante 9A (7 de la bateria+ la alarma)

Un saludo


----------

